# Ikan Koi > Apresiasi Ikan Koi >  mana yang bagus koi lokal atau import atrau anakan import ??

## joko

sesuai judul dan sesuai pengalaman bapak2 semua mana yg bagus lokal atau import
ya pokoke kita asik2kan disini biar kita tau yg bagus ternyata yg ini dengan asumsi harganya murah misalnya dan lain2 hehehe

----------


## tenonx

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koikoikoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tenonx

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## joko

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tenonx

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## arungtasik

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tenonx

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## topkoifarm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## arungtasik

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## topkoifarm

ya....yg penting beli koi yang pas dimata ...pas dikantong...lokal atau import ok ok aja

----------


## tenonx

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gom 7rait

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hankoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## joko

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koi54n

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## superkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koikoikoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tenonx

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Penta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## TSA

Kata orang doeloe bibit bobot bebet memang perlu,      masalah harga ??  .... makin banyak yg seneng makin mahal ......... itu pasti ..... jadi kalau kita mau beli yg menurut para pakar ikan bagus ya harganya pasti tinggi   ::   ::   ::  
tapi harga mau setinggi apapun kalau terjangkau & pas di hati dan di mata ya serasa murrrahhhhh   ::   ::   ::  


Salam
TS

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tenonx

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## joko

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## steamkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h_andria

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koilvr

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Local Fish
From my friend ... not bad yah buat ikan lokal ...
Layak turunkah untuk MERAH PUTIH? 
Saya kagumi ikan lokal yang lahir 24 June 2007 bisa ada di ukuran 45 dan 54 cm dalam waktu setahun. Ikan Impor pun kadang mengalami kesulitan mencapai growth rate seperti 2 ekor ikan ini ... bukti ikan lokal pun okay dan proud to display these indonesian-born babies

Belum ikan Pak Chandra ... mungkin Mas Koina bisa posting ... Pak Genkoi juga yang mendapatkan juara 1 untuk shiro utsurinya ... hidup Indonesia ...


Hi Dodo,
Yes, you can come to my farm with your friend anytime. Just let me know what type of kois you guys want to see and I will let you know when I want to harvest those kois. For kohaku k2, the body may be a little bit skinny. But the pattern and red is ready for the show. It got second place in the last jkt koi show and if it wasn't because of it's broken fin, it should have got 1st place. Here I email you 2 pics of kohaku as you requested. Please let me know what you think, thank you.

Best regards,

Michael

Kohaku 1:  45cm, female, born in june 24 2007, female parent from marudo- 84cm, male parents from momotaro, XX million.

Kohaku2:  54cm, female, sister of kohaku 1, XX million. (because I just harvest from mud pond, the red is not in best condition, but it is a good show fish)

----------


## PutNus

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Penta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## steamkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## steamkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SUNU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tenonx

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tenonx

hehehe makanya kutanya... 
maksudnya klo sebagai penjual ga bisa jual lagi trus ya.... ga jadi beli gitu kan   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## valmh

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tenonx

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## steamkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## PutNus

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h_andria

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## valmh

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hankoi

> Originally Posted by hankoi
> 
> Pilih yang coocok di hati, trus rawat dg sepenuh hati, have enjoy it     
> 
> 
> *Truuuusss...Keep The Spirit On , ya Mas Han.*



 Betul sekali pak , , ,  , ,  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## sup3rm4n

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hery

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## valmh

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h_andria

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aanisnaini

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hankoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hankoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

39 itu kode om....
Klu dlm bahasa Chinese ( Logat Hokkian ) = 
- 3 artinya SA 
- 9 arti nya KAU

Jadi klu digabung jadinya SAKAU.....  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## hankoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## doddy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hankoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## steamkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h_andria

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hery

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## a-rianto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## topkoifarm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

